# TheCDDSolution



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm a tiny bit confused as to how anyone could claim to have 
a solution to a problem that has yet to be clearly defined.

If they love skeptics, but don't have any time for cynics,
I wonder if they realize that the boys at the FDA and EPA
are _very_ cynical about people selling pesticides and drugs
and even "herbal remedies" for use with bees, as such 
uses are inherently "contact with human food" products.

But if they've got "a solution", then they should be able to 
explain "the problem" in a few short sentences, using simple
terms that we can all understand, now shouldn't they?

So far, it took them about 2,500 words to say very little,
and the gestalt impression I get is that it sounds far too much 
like those infomercials that claim that you need to "cleanse 
your colon" of somewhere between 5 lbs and 15 lbs of 
something or other that is always described as toxic,
ignoring that if you have even a tiny amount of stuff
that does not pass though your system, you have a serious
medical problem called "*colitis*".

And _of course_ they disparage those with scientific credentials
who know something about the problem at hand, as they likely
realize that they are in for some extremely skeptical and very
pointed questions from them. 

Their focus on factors "_that weaken immune systems in honeybees"
_is also telling - you see, one of the surprising things that was 
found when the honeybee genome was "decoded" was the 
very small number of genes that might have anything to do with
an "immune system", forcing everyone to admit that honeybees
just don't have much of an immune system at all.

Here's how a hive's immune system works - individual bees die
very quickly from any one of a wide range of things, and thereby
don't spread things around too much. The "aniseptic" nature of
the hive itself is also a big help, it turns out that all that tree
sap that bees varnish the decks with is a very good sealant.

They also say "_The most recent information on CCD that I have 
seen points to at least 100 environmental toxins now common in 
honeybees_". Well that's just plain wrong. Sure, lots of stuff has
been found in honey, pollen, wax, and bees, but these things
are at such tiny trace levels that the HPLC/MS is down at the 
level of "statistical uncertainty" for most of them, and none of
them are at levels that have raised even a single eyebrow.
No one is blaming any environmental factors for CCD, not
even the Bayer Cropscience folks that everyone wants to
lynch just because "neonicitinoid" is so darn hard to spell.

After some more rambling, they admit that the "_*CCD Solution*_"
is not claimed to be an actual solution for CCD at all, which
tends to bring up the "Truth In Advertising" regulations enforced
by the FTC. They say "*What we offer for you is not THE cure, 
or A cure, for CCD...*"

Well then, why the heck do they call the product "_The CCD Solution_"?

A crack team from the _International Directorate of Idioms On Topic_
(IDIOT) has been scrambled and will parachute in from their C-130
Hercules transport by 03:00 Monday to investigate just how many
sides of their mouths these folks are talking out of at the same time.
They may have just set a new record.


----------



## ian m davison (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi all

Should it not read.

"We work with farmers to develop effective systems to grow crops. We would be pleased and privileged to work with you as well."

Whilst we are working and developing it with you please pay $99!!!!!!


Regards Ian


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>>We don't make snake oil.

Well, not literally.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim says...

" So far, it took them about 2,500 words to say very little,.."

Boy isn't' that the truth!! Now if they only got paid by the word...


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I thought I shoveled a lot of it out on the farm yesterday!


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know, but I think this outfit is offering just what I've been looking for. A "Solution" to everything that may be wrong with my hives. I don't even have to know what it is that's wrong with my hives, all I have to do is apply their elixer to the outside of my hives and all of my problems will soon be over.

I just wonder if they have a "Solution" for my ex-wife?

I'm going to get my order in the mail post haste!


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

If you didn't get your fill of their "information", there is more at their website about their other products...

http://www.gwagriculture.com/


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>>But if they've got "a solution", then they should be able to 
explain "the problem" in a few short sentences, using simple
terms that we can all understand, now shouldn't they


ha, cant agree more


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

> I have discussed our products, diagnosis and methods with the folks at Mann Lake and Dadant and both are interested in trying it next year.


Hummmm... Anyone able to confirm this one? Just what we need, right?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In every lie is an element of truth.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

My hat is off to anyone who actually read it all the way through. I hit the clicker after the first third.

Dick Marron


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>We expect our new Super Strength Fungus Interruptus™ to become the solution to the fungus that is attacking and destroying the common banana we all eat.
All our products are prepared in water with herbs and minerals, processed homeopathically - so powerful that only 100 ml. treat one acre. For example, Fungus Interruptus™ is made with water, quartz and Equisetum arvense. Nothing to hurt you or the environment, approved for certified organic, biodynamic and Wholistic™ farms.
.

>They are and have been proven for many years, completely safe for honeybees and all pollinators, as well as for you. In fact, we sell FI as a way to stop toenail fungus. It works in just 3 days. It is the most effective product of its kind on the market.


I wonder it this product would be of any value helping to clean up moldy deadouts? I know that the bees will clean up the equipment, but I hate to tax the bees that much. The bees have to eat that crud to carry it out of the hive, I would rather find another way to get that equipment cleaned up.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I asked Kim Flottum, editor of _Bee Culture_ about the ad, and 
he said that they had "pulled" the ad after one appearance.

It sounds to me like no more ads from this company will be 
accepted by _Bee Culture_, as everyone works hard to keep
fiction, unintentional or deliberate, out of the pages of the
magazine.

Dunno what ABJ is doing with the ad, and dunno what, if
anything, ABJ and Mann Lake are doing about the product,
but I know the folks at both companies, and I don't think
that they are any more gullible than the random mix of people 
who have posted their thoughts here.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{Well then, why the heck do they call the product "The CCD Solution"?}

Remember "Mite Solution" a bunch of that got sold, $9.00/ounce for vasoline! Perhaps the word solutions is saleable?

Many beekeepers not on posts like this or easily misled and being flogged with fear from all the press will grasp at any straw of hope in beating the next problem we face. I'm thinking there's nothing new in what they are selling. Just a package of treatments with their "Groundbreaing" science blither. Certainly we have disected many of the premises they make in their 2500 words. Perhaps they could work a little harder at the aspect of paraphrasing or perhaps that would make the veil to thin.

Hopefully there will be some value for the price a few will pay.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> In every lie is an element of truth.

OK, you're on.
Try as I might, I can't find any in what they wrote.
Where's the element of truth in all that?


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

You're slipping Jim, that's entirely too simple:



> The CCD Solution we make is not a cure
> there is no cure for viral diseases
> What we offer for you is not THE cure, or A cure
> Nobody else has it


-Tim


----------



## HarovonMogel (Nov 13, 2007)

*Epigenetics Epishmetics*

That was an awful, awful ad. They clearly have no idea what Epigenetics is. There aren't "epigenes" floating around wrapping themselves around DNA. Epigenetics is concerned with modifications to the structure of the DNA other than the sequence of amino acids. Little molecular groups called methyl groups attached to specific amino acids, histone proteins tying up DNA so it can't be used... I like how they denigrated science and then said that their "solution" is Real Science. Nope. Fake science.
GE crops aren't killing the environment. In some cases they've allowed farmers to use less pesticides, some have switched to safer herbicides, and some can use "no-till" farming methods as a result as well. Just one example of the many popular myths in that ad promoted as fact. (Like to 100s of toxins claim mentioned before)
And then they descended into claims of "wholism"/holism and homeopathy. Yes, dilute your sand so that it's not even there anymore and of course it won't be toxic!


----------

